# Laser Eye Corrective Vision Surgery - Abu Dhabi



## JEB123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi

Just wondered whether anyone had had laser eye corrective vision surgery in Abu Dhabi and if so whether they could recommend a good clinic/surgeon or if not in Abu Dhabi then in Dubai?

Thanks a lot


----------

